# PSU's In Parallel or Series at 5, 12, 18, or 24 V 40 amp



## Anonymous (Jan 28, 2009)

Couple of interesting articles - multi linking ATI PSU's together.

http://www.procooling.com/index.php?func=articles&disp=52&pg=2

http://www.antennex.com/preview/archive3/powers.htm


----------



## Oz (Jan 28, 2009)

Very nice gustavus!


----------

